# 

## Babette

Chciałabym wiedzieć czy jest jakis stały bywalec forum w moim wieku?czy tylko ja taki młody szczyl tu przyszłam?  :big grin:   :big grin:  


zaczynamy budowe w przyszłym roku, kiedy mój mężuś skończy trzydziechę najchetniej to sama zostałabym kierownikiem budowy ( oczywiscie zartuje) moge byc tylko dogladaczem ( na razie pilnie śledze forum choc mało sie udzielam)

*ale czy tak młodej kobitki  ekipa sie słuchac bedzie?   ??*


oto jest pytanie....

----------


## joanka77

Babette a skad mamy wiedziec jaki jest Twoj wiek ???  :wink:  

Ja skonczylam 26  :smile:

----------


## joanka77

a co do ekipy to niech tylko spróbują się nie słuchać hihihi  :big grin:

----------


## Babette

No Joanko 22 jak w temacie postu  :big grin:  

dlatego własnie myslę że nie będa mnie słuchać... ale jak się uczeszę i wymaluje to starzej wyglądam  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  powazniej
 tak na 25
także bede na budowę umaloana chodzić i wypindrowana  :big grin:  

ale w takim przypadku to mnie chyba juz wcale nie beda słuchać  :big grin:

----------


## joanka77

upsssss o bardzo przepraszam, ale chyba za dlugo siedze przed komputerem i mi sie na oczy rzucilo  :wink:  nie zauwazylam  :sad:  
no to ja jestem 4 lata starsza, ale chyba sie nie pogniewasz ze sie tu dopisalam  :smile:

----------


## Babette

a za co mam sie gniewac?



tak zauwazyłam że jest tu klub ludzi po 40 stce a po dwudziestce nie ma klubu- no to my juz dwie jesteśmy  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

Bywają też ludzie po 30.. jak np. ja... ale dopiero co wyskoczyłem z waszego klubu.. bo 30 urodzinki miałem 5 miesiecy temu...
pozdrawiam

----------


## joanka77

mysle Maksiu, ze w drodze wyjatku mozemy Cie przygarnac do naszego klubu.... prawda Babette ?  :wink:  hihihi

----------


## maksiu

joanka77: ale za to moja żona nie ma jeszcze 30.. wiec chyba jednak moge reprezentować moją połowinke w waszym klubie  :big grin: , pozatym jak zaczynałem budowanie to miałem 29 :d
pozdrawiam

----------


## jurg

.... a ja mam 44, więc będę  przychodził co drugi dzień.  :wink:

----------


## joanka77

nie ma sprawy !!  :big grin:

----------


## Babette

moze inaczej zróbmy  KLUB DO CZTERDZIESTKI ?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  



ja mam 22 ale większosć moich przyjaciół jest po 30 tce  :big grin:

----------


## Ewunia

> .... a ja mam 44, więc będę  przychodził co drugi dzień


A ja to tylko zza węgła będę mogła podglądać, co sie tu dzieje   :Wink2:

----------


## Opaves

A ja jak zacząłem 2 lata temu to miałem 27... ale się człowiek starzeje ...   :sad:

----------


## joanka77

> A ja jak zacząłem 2 lata temu to miałem 27... ale się człowiek starzeje ...


Podobno kazdy wiek ma jakies zalety.......  :wink:

----------


## andrzejj_



----------


## andrzejj_

ja mam tez 22...ale to juz druga dwudziestka :smile: ))))

----------


## kc

Gdy zaczynałem miałem 24, ale to było 4 lata temu. 
Ech... życie...
Poszukam jakiegoś klubu dla dziadków

Trzymta sie Duszko....

----------


## emems

Powitanko... ja zaczęłam się budować jak miałam 24 teraz dodajcie 3 latka  :big grin: 
Mam nadzieję że sie nadaję do waszego klubu  :big grin:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## kaKa

I ja sie tutaj zapisze. Rok temu bylem tutaj najmlodszy   :Roll:    Teraz mam 23 lata. 
Budowe zaczalem w 21.  :big grin:  
Skonczylem wlasnie nie dawno.
Dosyc trudno bylo rozmawiac z budowlancami. Poniewaz zawsze staralem sie temat na forum przerobic, zanim zaczynac cos robic. To prawie zawsze okazywalo sie, ze wiem wiecej niz moi "fachowcy". Problemow z tego nie malo (na pewno mi za plecami mowili - "co tu smarkacz ukazuje jak robic"). Ale nie trzeba na to zwracac uwagi. Glownie byc pewnym swojej racji i nie ustepowac (kilka rzeczy ustapilem, to teraz juz wiem, ze jednak wcisneli mi to, co im bylo latwiej zrobic, a nie lepiej dla mnie).


Pozdrawiam

Bardzo milo mi bedzie z wami obcowac.

kaKa

----------


## joanka77

Pozdrowienia dla Wszystkich  :big grin:

----------


## magi

> No Joanko 22 jak w temacie postu  
> 
> dlatego własnie myslę że nie będa mnie słuchać... ale jak się uczeszę i wymaluje to starzej wyglądam    powazniej
>  tak na 25
> także bede na budowę umaloana chodzić i wypindrowana  
> 
> ale w takim przypadku to mnie chyba juz wcale nie beda słuchać


jak będziesz dużo krzyczeć i głośno no i wymagać to nie musisz się pindrować. zresztą ty płacisz ty wymagasz.
pozdrawiam

----------


## kret

Ja mam 25 lat i w przyszłym roku kończę budowę. Uważam że najlepiej jest to zrobić w "młodości", najlepiej jeszcze przed ślubem - nie trzeba mieszkać nigdzie kątem itp.

----------


## Dąbrowa

Witajcie wszystkie 20, 30 i 40 - latki!
Dołączę się do Was bo w październiku stuknęło mi 27. 
Gratulacje dla 22-latki, że tak wczesnie zaczęła budowę. Jak ja bym zaczęła budowe w tym wieku to teraz siedziałabym przy własnym kominku, a nie biegał za pustakami, bloczkami czy wykonawcami  i targował się jak przekupa. Właściwie to mąż biega i się targuje - i cześc mu za to , że żona nie musi.

----------


## magi

Dąbrowa 
święte słowa jakby człowiek w tym wieku zaczął ...
a wtedy był młody i głupi  :Wink2:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> ...zresztą ty płacisz ty wymagasz



Jakie to dalekie od rzeczywistości   :sad:

----------


## Smok

i od tego co nas odróżnia , a właściwie niektórych odróżnia   :sad:

----------


## W-waBiker

No ja mam 25 lat i budowe zaczełem w tym roku i zrobiłem stan surowy, ale sam się dużo udzielałem przy budowaniu (poza załatwianiem materiałów budowlanych) ale będe musiał jeszcze więcej zacząć robić sam w przyszłym roku...i sporo się nauczyłem o budowaniu domku   :big grin:   w praktyce...może kiedyś wybuduje domek dla swojego dziecka którego jeszcze nie mam  :oops:   ale warto się uczyć to może coś tam się ulepi kiedyś jeszcze   :big grin: , kurde ja tu o jakimś domku dla dziecka(którego niemam) nierealnym a przy swoim mam jeszcze tyyyyyle roboty!!! a kaski maaałooo  :cry:  , ale jakoś to bęęęędzieeee  :big tongue:

----------


## mbz

> Powitanko... ja zaczęłam się budować jak miałam 24 teraz dodajcie 3 latka 
> Mam nadzieję że sie nadaję do waszego klubu


Emems, to my rownolatki  :smile: 
Dolaczam do klubu  :smile:

----------


## Jolcia

Ja mam tylko 20 lat i budowę przed sobą. Czekam jeszcze na działeczkę, którą rodzina ma mi przepisać, tylko nie wiem kiedy to nastąpi. Mimo to mam w głowie wizję mojego wymarzonego domku. Robotnikami się nie przejmuję, bo będzie go budował mój chłopak (przyszły mąż :smile: ) więc będzie się musiał słuchać  :Wink2:  
Powodzenia w budowaniu :smile:

----------


## Góris

> Napisał magi
> 
>   ...zresztą ty płacisz ty wymagasz
> 
> 
> 
> Jakie to dalekie od rzeczywistości



WŁAŚNIE bardzo dalekie, czasami trzeba machnąć ręką to przynajmniej wrzodów żołądka się człek nie nabawi   :Lol:   Mam 28 zacząłem budowę w połowie września 2003 i mam nadzieję wprowadzić się na lato 2004. Jak się nie uda przeloguję się na :"fantasta"   :big grin:  
Pozdroofka dla wszystkich

----------


## Muffi

Witam, wreszcie ktoś poruszył nurtujący mnie temat. Otóż ja też zaczynałam budowe w wieku 26 lat a zakończyłąm w wieku 27 . I trochę mi głupio, że juz tak po wszystkim a tu nawet 3dziecha nie stuknełą. Ale fajnie , ze inni tez tak mają. A z tym wygladem, to u mnie tak, ze w zimie jak czapkę założe to mi butelki wina nie chcą sprzedać. Jeśli chodzi o respekt majstrów, to jak się zorientowali, że ta gówniara trzyma kasę i odbiera robotę, to zaczeli się ze mną liczyć.

----------


## Krystian

A ja mam *18*...   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
niestety +VAT, i to ten najgorszy...  :sad:  ,
ale będę zaglądał z klubu 40-tek...  :Wink2:  (wcale nie po ojcowsku...  :big tongue:  )

----------


## magi

> A z tym wygladem, to u mnie tak, ze w zimie jak czapkę założe to mi butelki wina nie chcą sprzedać. Jeśli chodzi o respekt majstrów, to jak się zorientowali, że ta gówniara trzyma kasę i odbiera robotę, to zaczeli się ze mną liczyć.


właśnie to miałam na myśli

----------


## magi

ja też młodo wyglądam i co z tego mam nie budować domu do czasu aż zacznę poważnej wyglądać  :Lol:

----------


## magi

> A ja mam *18*...     
> niestety +VAT, i to ten najgorszy...  ,
> ale będę zaglądał z klubu 40-tek...  (wcale nie po ojcowsku...  )


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## joanka77

Najśmieszniejsze w tym wątku jest to, że oprócz Babette nikt nie ma 22 lat hihihi  :big grin:

----------


## RobertOC

Nie ma ale miał. Co prawda mam 29 ale moja żona miała 22 kiedy zaczynaliśmy. A było to 4 lata temu.
P.S. Jeśli pozwolicie dołączę się do grupy.

----------


## Kaa

No dobra to ja też chętnie sie dołączę do szanownego klubu. Mam teraz co prawda 36 lat, ale na usprawiedliwienie dodam że buduje już drugi mój dom. Pierwszy zaczęłam dokładnie 10 lat temu w 1993, budowałam go rok. Obecny zaczęłam w kwietniu 2003 i wprowadzam się w czerwcu 2004. Nie ma to jak krótka piłka :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mik99

Ja mam 29 i niedługo ruszam w żoną i dzidziusiem  (bo jescze w brzuchu).
I mam nadzieję, że kiedy ja w pracy, a moja żona, będzie mogła to na działce też trochę czasu spędzi z korzyścią dla siebie i dziecka.

----------


## emems

*Ale nas ale nas ...ale nas duuużoooo PRZEDTRZYDZIESTEK*

----------


## wiera

Cześć ja będę miała 27 za 5 miesięcy i jestem właśnie na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia na budowę . Forum mnie bardzo wciagneło jeszcze bardziej niż budowanie.

----------


## iwona 213

czesc  :smile:  ja mam 23.5 hihi rocznikowo 24, ale kiedy powstal ten post to jeszcze mialam 23, wiec jestem tylko rok starsza od autorki postu

pozdrawiam wszystkich po 20 po 30 po 40 ............  :smile: 

budowe zaczynamy w marcu  :smile:

----------


## Gosc123

decyzja o budowaniu - 23
kupno dzialki - 24
rozpoczecie budowy - 25
stan surowy zamkniety - 25
stan obecny - 26 (za niecałe 2 miesiące)

 :Lol:

----------


## BOHO

moi drodzy ! jak rodzice dadzą pieniążki to i można zacząć budować w wieku lat 16 - czemu nie ? nie bardzo rozumiem, co to w ogóle za licytacja ?

----------


## GrzegorzP

Gdy miałem 22 latka, marzyłem o budowie swojego domku. Teraz mam 41 lat i ... stan surowy otwarty  :Lol:  Także chyba też mogę tu zaglądać?

----------


## iwona 213

Drogi Boho nie wszyscy ktorzy maja lat 22 dostaja pieniazki od rodzicow!!!!!

----------


## ania_g

Witam! Mamy z wami coś wspólnego.  22 lata ma ...... nasz syn. My niestety 2x tyle. Czy w takim razie możemy tu zaglądac? Chociaż przez dziurkę od klucza??
Ania i Heniek

----------


## BOHO

> Drogi Boho nie wszyscy ktorzy maja lat 22 dostaja pieniazki od rodzicow!!!!!


 droga Iwono ! ale większość...... ponadto nikt mi chyba nie powie, że w wieku 22 - 23 , za własne pieniążki wybudował sobie dom ! ze sam zarobił 100 czy 200 tys. i po prostu dom wybudował........ matematyka jest nieubłagana ............

----------


## Kleo

Witam, 

zapisuję się do Was szybciutko- bo czas leci.
Mogę jeszcze powiedzieć (mam na to trochę czasu) że jestem przed trzydziestką.  :Roll:  
Moim marzeniem jest powiedzenie za jakiś czas że wprowadziłam się też przed trzydziestką  :big tongue:   :big tongue:  A dopiero startujemy z pozwoleniami.

----------


## iwona 213

Drogi Boho a jednak ktoś Ci powie, bo zrobie to ja, że za wlasne pieniadze wybuduje dom w wieku 24 lat. A zaczelo sie od 18 urodzin, uzbieralam wtedy 4 tys i to byly moje pierwsze pieniadze ulokowane w banku  :smile:   Tak mi sie spodobala ta lokata i te procenty (o ile dobrze pamietam to bylo ok 17%) ze zaczelam pracowac. Jako hostessa bralam wszystkie mozliwe weekendy po 10-12 godz, troszke doszlo potem ze stypendiu na studiach i tak jakos grosz do grosza troszke sie uzbieralo. Rowniez moj narzeczony (w lipcu juz maz  :smile: ) tez pracowal i tez odkladal. A jestesmy razem od 7 lat, wiec jak widzisz 2 osoby w wieku 24 lat sa w stanie wybudowac dom za wlasne pieniadze   :Lol:   Nie mowie ze wybudujemy w jeden sezon, ale tak za trzy, cztery lata mam nadzieje ze juz w nim zamieszkamy,

----------


## BOHO

> Drogi Boho a jednak ktoś Ci powie, bo zrobie to ja, że za wlasne pieniadze wybuduje dom w wieku 24 lat. A zaczelo sie od 18 urodzin, uzbieralam wtedy 4 tys i to byly moje pierwsze pieniadze ulokowane w banku   Tak mi sie spodobala ta lokata i te procenty (o ile dobrze pamietam to bylo ok 17%) ze zaczelam pracowac. Jako hostessa bralam wszystkie mozliwe weekendy po 10-12 godz, troszke doszlo potem ze stypendiu na studiach i tak jakos grosz do grosza troszke sie uzbieralo. Rowniez moj narzeczony (w lipcu juz maz ) tez pracowal i tez odkladal. A jestesmy razem od 7 lat, wiec jak widzisz 2 osoby w wieku 24 lat sa w stanie wybudowac dom za wlasne pieniadze    Nie mowie ze wybudujemy w jeden sezon, ale tak za trzy, cztery lata mam nadzieje ze juz w nim zamieszkamy,


droga Iwono ! wygląda to naprawdę ciekawie, ale.......
1.skoro piszesz, że będzie to wybudowane za 3 - 4 lata , to będą to 2 osoby po 28 lat a nie po 24, a to już chyba zasadnicza różnica.....
2.gratuluję Ci 4 tysiączków w wieku 18 lat, ale nie przeceniaj tych 17 %, bo to raptem 680 zł rocznie, a stopa 17% była krótko, w bankach internetowych - nie wiem czy nawet pół roku - potem dosyć szybko spadała.........
3.powiedz mi, jeśli możesz, ile może zarobić hostessa za 1 łikend ?
4.wątek z odkładaniem pieniędzy ze stypendium studenckiego najbardziej mnie rozbawił........ ile w "Twoich czasach" wynosiło takie stypendium ? za moich może 200-300 złotych, więc po kilku imprezach i browarach, może ze stówka została............nie więcej............
5.nie bardzo wiem, co chcesz udowodnić...... że zebrałaś z przyszłym mężem , na studiach kilkaset tysięcy ? wybacz, ale to nie jest możliwe....... jak już pisałem, matematyka jest bezlitosna

----------


## iwona 213

Oj Boho Boho !!!
1. Zaczne moze od tego ze teraz mamy po niecale 24 lata i zaczynamy budowe, a tego watek dotyczy, a nie tego ile bedzie sie mialo lat, gdy sie juz zamieszka w wykonczonym domu,
2. Jesli chodzi o te 17% to faktycznie nie trwalo to zbyt dlugo, ale zawsze cos uroslo,
3. Jako hostessa zarabialam 9.4 zł na reke za godzine x12 godz wychodzi 112.8 za dniowke, zazwyczaj stala po 12 godz sobota,niedziela i czasami w piatek 6 godz (jak mi pozwalal czas) czyli jak policzysz tylko sobote i niedziele wychodzi ok 225 zł (nie liczac piatku).  Potem stawka troche spadla i wynosila 7 zł za godzine, ale to jakies 2 lata temu. Jesli wiec mowisz ze matematyka jest bezlitosna, policz sobie ze jednak mozna zarobic jak sie chce nawet w wieku 23 lat. 
4. Tak to prawda stypendium w moich czasach to tez ok 300 zł (jeszcze zalezy od sredniej) to faktycznie nie wiele ale przez 5 lat sie uzbieralo.
5. A na koniec to Ci powiem, ze nie musze nikomu nic udowadniac, poprostu wybudujemy dom za wlasne pieniadze i skoro myslisz ze to niemozliwe to twoja sprawa. Ja wiem ze to jest mozliwe i ze za miesiac jak pogoda pozwoli zaczniemy budowac nasze gniazdko  :smile: 

A Tobie powodzenia zycze i wiecej optymizmu   :Lol:

----------


## BOHO

Droga Iwono ! jestem optymistą, ale i realistą.........
rozumiem, że zarabiałaś od 18 roku życia , jako hostessa, co tydzień 225 złotych ( ciekawe, czy wszystkie 52 tygodnie w roku ? w tym święta , wakacje itp. ? ) plus 300 zł stypendium przez całe studia i nic z tego nie wydawałaś...... ani grosika !?
nie chodziłaś do teatru, do kina, do pubu, do baru, na wakacje, inne imprezy, ubrania, sprzęt  ? ? ? ciekawy styl życia.............. 
nawet gdyby to była prawda, to przez 5 lat obłędnego żywota, przy tych założeniach, mozna uzbierać jakieś 70 tys zł.
gdyby Twój obecny mąż też miał takie stypendium ( też może być zdolny ), oraz pracował jako dobra hostessa ( 225 x 52 tygodnie ) to by było drugie 70 tys. razem 140 tys.........za taką cenę można kupić średnioatrakcyjną działkę w okolicach Wawy............
jestem po prostu realistą, a Ty zastanów się czy tak wyglądało twoje życie, przez ostatnie 5 lat........... jeśli tak, to współczuję.......szczerze......
oczywiście nie musisz nic nikomu udowadniać, ale takie posty , jak Twój są po prostu śmieszne .............. i to tyle........

----------


## iwona 213

albo zazdrosc przemawia przez szanownego boho albo..........zreszta kogo to interesuje ja sie ciesze z tego co mam i z mojego zycia......... ktore nie skladalo sie tylko z pracy........... a Ty szanowny boho badz optymista, realista i kim jeszcze chcesz i wybuduj dom w wieku 50 lat jak tak chcesz.........kazdy robi to na co ma ochote i sam decyduje o swoim zyciu..........

Powodzenia

----------


## BOHO

> albo zazdrosc przemawia przez szanownego boho albo..........zreszta kogo to interesuje ja sie ciesze z tego co mam i z mojego zycia......... ktore nie skladalo sie tylko z pracy........... a Ty szanowny boho badz optymista, realista i kim jeszcze chcesz i wybuduj dom w wieku 50 lat jak tak chcesz.........kazdy robi to na co ma ochote i sam decyduje o swoim zyciu..........
> 
> Powodzenia


droga Iwono ! nie ma się co denerwować.......... Twoja pierwsz i druga odpowiedź były całkiem rzeczowe, ale gdy przeszliśmy do szczegółów to puszczają jak widzę nerwy........ a chodzi właśnie o te szczegóły, bo w Twoim wypadku, opowieść, jak to dwoje ludzi na studiach zarobiło na dom, pracując za 9 zł/h i ze stypendium studenckiego, trzeba włozyć między bajki o wilkach i świstakach....... jeśli Wasze życie nie było tak katastroficzne, jak to wynikało z moich obliczeń, to dysponujecie kwotą poniżej 140 tys.zł, a za to domu z działką się nie załatwi....... co chciałem wykazać stosując proste obliczenia matematyczne i co Cię tak zdenerwowało........ nie jestem bynajmniej zazdrosny, bo nie mam o co..... nie lubię tylko ( śmieszy mnie to po prostu ) jak ludzie publicznie opowiadają po prostu głupoty, co to nie oni............ !
jeszcze raz powtarzam : jak rodzice dadzą pieniążki, to można zacząć w wieku lat 16 ! czemu nie.........
i nie denerwuj się tak - opanowanie własnych emocji przydaje się w dorosłym życiu.......serio !

----------


## iwona 213

oj boho boho nikt sie nie denerwuje a przynajmniej nie ja, po pierwsze nie dwoje ludzi na studiach (chodzi mi o dzienne) tylko jedna, poniewaz moj przyszly maz uczy sie zaocznie a w tygodniu pracuje, a po drugie nie opowiadam co to nie ja...... ale nie mow ze wszyscy ludzie dostaja pieniadze od rodzicow!!! Jesli Ty dostales to gratuluje!!!! Ale nie wszyscy maja bogatych rodzicow, niektorzy sami potrafia zarobic sobie na przyszlosc.

Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz zycze powodzenia. Obys wybudowal dom jak najszybciej i aby pomogli Ci rodzice, bo w tym nie ma nic zlego  :smile:

----------


## BOHO

dzięki ! również życzę powodzenia !
a rodzice chyba mi nie pomogą, bo nie mają niestety jak..........gdyby mieli, to też nie widziałbym w tym nic złego........
ale jakoś sam sobie niezgorzej radzę   :Wink2:

----------


## MarcinU

BOHO i Iwona - zapomnieliscie o długoterminowych kredytach które pozwalają zbudować dom niekoniecznie posiadającym pieniądze. Ja w ten sposób zdobyłem 7 lat temu mieszkanie. Teraz czas na zmiany i buduje dom (oczywiście sprzedając mieszkanie).

Mam 26 + VAT czyli 32 lata i trochę nie pasuję do Waszej dyskusji (chyba mam prawo do własnoręczenie zarobionych pieniędzy  :Smile: ). Ale 7 lat temu miałem dylemat skąd wytrzasnąć kasę na mieszkanie.

----------


## Gierga

ja mam 22 lata  :wink:  no jeszcze miesiąć i skończe 23  :wink: ..Dla mnie przy budowie wiek nie gra roli....oczywiście w granicach rozsądku. Ważny jest moement kiedy sami dorośniemy do decyzji o budowie domu. I będziemy wiedzieć, że budowa domu to nie zabawa czy chwilowa zachcianka, tylko inwestycja na całe życie, poważne decyzje, odpowiedzialność, umiejętność oszczędzania i kupowania "z głową" (chyba , że się odziedziczyło spadek hihi).  Ja od wielu lat marzyłam o własnym domku z dala od miasta i powoli realizuje te marzenia. Czsem z wielkim trudem i przeciwnościami, ale realizuje....
Większość dziewczyn w moim wieku nie myśli o własnym domu, przyszłości, rodzinie odkładją to na późnejsze lata (są oczywiście odstępstwa od tej reguły)....być może jestem wyjątkiem bo ja już od dawna o tym myślę. I porządnie się zastanowiłam i przemyślałam wszystkie za i przeciw zanim podpisałam umowe kupna działki  :wink:

----------


## iwona 213

w zupelnosci sie z Toba Gierga zgadzam  :smile:  ja tez juz od wielu lat myslalam o swojej przyszlosci i zawsze wiedzialam i wiem ze uda mi sie wybudowac dom. Na miare naszych mozliwosci wybralismy projekt (prosty, skromny dom - nie jakis palac) i od marca bedziemy powoli realizowac nasze marzenie.

Życze Ci powodzenia, napewno Ci sie uda i nigdy sie nie poddawaj, nawet jezeli bedziesz miala chwile zwatpienia  :smile: 

Pozdrowienia

----------


## BOHO

można pogratulować................ ja w wieku 22 lat, zastanawiałem się jak pracując dorywczo , uzbierać pieniądze na wakacje............. wbrew panującym opiniom, gdy jest się na studiach dziennych, nie ma zbyt wielu mozliwosci zarabiania..........

----------


## Jutta

No to mnie też zapiszcie do Waszego klubu   :Lol:  usiąde sobie w kaciku, bo to nasza córka ma juz 22 lata a my 40 +   :Wink2:  
Jeszcze nie zaczęłam budowy, jeszcze nie znalazłam swojego miejsca, ale do 3 lat mam nadzieję ze sie wyrobie i z miejscem i z budową   :Lol:  
narazie czytam, przeglądam, denerwuje sie Waszymi problemami ale i uczę przy okazji   :Lol:

----------


## Gierga

Dziękuję Iwona213..za słowa otuchy...ja również życzę aby Tobie powodzenia w realizowaniu marzeń :wink: 

Jutta - to dobrze, że chociaż o tym już myślisz i jesteś na bieżąco z informacjami  :Smile:  nie poddawaj się !!!  :wink:

----------


## anekri

*Gierga* fajnie przy twoim wieku brzmi 


> Ja od wielu lat marzyłam o własnym domku z dala od miasta i powoli realizuje te marzenia.


Ale ja czuję podobnie, może mam trochę więcej bo 26 lat, ale wcześnie zaczynamy to marzenia szybciej sie spełnią   :Wink2:

----------


## Gierga

Anekri - bo taka prawda   :Lol:   od pieluszki o tym myślałam i zawsze mnie ciągnęło w stronę budowy hihih

----------


## Edusiek

to ja tez poprosze o przygarniecie , latek mam ciut wiecej ale mieszcze sie jeszcze chyba przed 30   :big tongue:   w kwietniu mi stuknie 29   :big grin:  
tak jak Gierga marzylam o domku od lat , do domku to jeszcze mi troche brakuje ale dizaleczke juz mam, powolutku ogrodzilam ja, podciagnelam prad, utwardzilam wjazd, nawet mam extra wc , najladniejsze we wsi   :Wink2:  , z budowa to jweszcze musze poczekac, brak finansow- narazie pilnuje portwela zeby zaoszczedzic conieco
moze nie zbudoje przed 30-tka, moze to zajmie mi najblizsze pare lat, jednak kiedys wloze kluczyki do drzwi , przekrocze prog domu i powiem: jestem u siebie, we wlasnym domu 

czego zycze nam wszystkim   :big tongue:

----------


## Kalina

Ejjj no.... ja mam dopiero ( juz ) 21   :Wink2:   I sie nie poddam !! Bede walczyc o swoja arch. !!   :Evil:   :big grin:   Ale co tam....czlowiek uczy sie cale zycie.

----------


## *romans*

no i ja też mam 22 lata skończone (kilkanaście lat temu) - więc się łapię :smile: 
Ale powaznie - im wcześniej się zbuduje Dom, tym łatwiej to przyjdzie. Świadomość i wiedza życiowa, to kłopotlkiwy i zupełnie zbędny balast.
Podobno w labolatoriach NASA wisiały plakaty przedstawiające trzmiela, z podpisem: "lata, bo nie umie czytać". Chodziło o to, że według wszelkich dostępnych znanych reguł, fizyki i aerodynamiki, budowa tego zwierzątka teoretycznie nie pozwala na utrzymanie się w powietrzu, a Ono nieświadome naszej wiedzy spokojnie bzyka sobie gdzie ma ochotę. Według mnie tak samo jest z Nami - nie zdając sobie sprawy, że to na co się porywamy jest niemożliwe - na luzie to realizujemy :smile: )

----------


## joanka77

:big grin:  dobre !

----------


## svenska

hej, ja jestem rowniez rocznik 77 i zaczynam wlasnie budowe, wraz z moim chlopakiem, i dzieki niemu. podziwiam mlodsze o kilka lat ode mnie osoby, ktore juz powziely takie decyzje, i je realizuja. ja, bedac jeszcze w liceum, dorywczo zarabialam na ksiazki i ubrania; na studiach - na studia i dosc wygodne zycie studenckie (choc bez przesady). przez mysl mi nie przeszlo budowanie domu, bo skad niby pieniadze???? ale to wlasnie moj chlopak pokazal mi, ze chciec, to naprawde moc, choc wiaze sie to z ciezka praca i wyrzeczeniami. w 100% finansujemy wszystko sami, bez jakiejkolwiek bazy z przeszlosci, bez pomocy innych, co lepsze, bez kredytow. pracujemy naprawde ciezko, ale jednoczesnie teraz widze, ze najwieksze marzenia sie spelniaja.   :big grin:

----------


## BOHO

jeżeli ani Ty , ani Twój chłopak, nie jesteście pracownikami banku inwestycyjnego, to to co napisałaś jest raczej niemożliwe....... niestety.....
chyba, że budujecie gdzieś za Ciepielowem i budowę planujecie na 10 lat.... to wtedy może....... nikt mi nie powie, że ludzie bez pieniążków rodziców , niedługo po studiach, są w stanie sami wybudować dom !
chyba że Twój chłopak jest murarzem - tynkarzem i cieślą - trzy w jednym ! wtedy jest to możliwe !

----------


## svenska

widze boho, ze nie proznujesz, a najbardziej interesuja cie mozliwosci zarobkowe innych  :wink:     nie, nie jestesmy pracownikami banku, co wiecej, oboje po studiach, ale zadne z nas nie pracuje ani w swoim zawodzie, a co ciekawsze oboje pracujemy fizycznie!  juz pisalam to wczesniej na forum, ale napisze i dla ciebie, co byc moze bedzie dla ciebie szokiem, ale zaczelismy budowanie domu na odleglosc!!!  juz dwa lata ciezko pracujemy za granica, i bardzo oszczedzamy, ale powoli zaczyna nam to owocowac. w taki sposob chcemy dociagnac dom do stanu surowego, a potem wrocic i reszte wykonczyc.   a wiec widzisz, mozna, zero pieniedzy skadkolwiek indziej. oczywiscie, bardzo nam pomagaja rodzice, bo to oni dopilnowuja robotnikow, kupuja wybrane przez nas materialy i narzedzia, itd. jakby nie bylo, my wszystko finansujemy sami, za ciezka prace. i co ty na to?

----------


## BOHO

OK - zgadzam się ! bank inwestycyjny, rodzice albo praca za granicą.....
człowiek pracujący w kraju, nie ma niestety takiej możliwości......

----------


## svenska

tu ci przyznaje racje, czlowiek pracujacy w tym kraju normalnie, bez pomocy np. rodziny, nie jest w stanie zbyt wiele zrobic. no chyba, ze zdecyduje sie na wielo, wieloletnie splacanie kredytu, co uwazam, tez jest okropnym rozwiazaniem. nie wiem, dlaczego tak jest, ale mam wrazenie, ze to panstwo rzuca klody pod nogi wszystkim, ktorzy chca naprawde cos zrobic, rozwinac, i to bez znajomosci, czy krecenia.

----------


## Funia

Chciałabym się dopisać, jeśli można.

U mnie też dwójka z przodu!!!

Zgadzam sie, ze trudno w tym kraju coś samemu młodo osiągnąć.
Ja i mój Misiek próbujemy (on też przed 30) i dlatego zaczęliśmy.
Ale beż duuuuzego kredytu się nie obejdzie.

Jednak wierzymy, że warto.

Pozdro

----------


## godul1

> chyba, że budujecie gdzieś za Ciepielowem i budowę planujecie na 10 lat.... to wtedy może....... nikt mi nie powie, że ludzie bez pieniążków rodziców , niedługo po studiach, są w stanie sami wybudować dom ! 
> chyba że Twój chłopak jest murarzem - tynkarzem i cieślą


i informatykiem , którego prace docenia pracodawca :smile: 
No ale rzeczywiście nie w wieku lat 22 a 27
Szkoda, że to nie o mnie. Ja niestety jeszcze troszkę musze poczekać coby zdobyć zdolność kredytową, a w tej chwili mam 26 wiosen. Jak dobrze pójdzie to budowe zacznę za dwa może trzy lata.
Pracuje od 20 roku życia, sam opłaciłem swoja szkołę, zbieram na dom od pięciu lat. Od dwóch lat oszczedzamy we dwoje. Nie jest wcale łatwo.

----------


## mxk

Witam! Nie czytałem co prawda wszystkich postów ale mam wrażenie że moja żona jednak jest najmłodsza  :big grin:   Jak zaczynaliśmy to miała 20 lat a od tego czasu upłyneło dokładnie 13 miesiecy (tzn za 2 dni) Moja żona Karolina ma obecnie 21,5 a ja 23 lata (5 wreześnia) Aha nie jesteśmy małużeństwem z przymusu tylko z własnej nie przymuszonej woli a o potomka dopiero się staramy. (tak tylko uprzedzam bo czesto się spotykamy z takimi pytaniami. Pozdrawiam!

----------

:Lol:  Ktos wspomnial o klubie po 40-tce. ? Gdzie go znajde , bo tu nie pasuje !  :cry:  
Pozdrowienia dla mlodziezy.  :Wink2:

----------


## technik

A ja mam lat 19  i budownictwo mnie fascynuje.Bardzo interesuję się nowoczesnymi systemami oraz projektowaniem w programie AutoCad i innych :) Jestem uczniem 5 klasy technikum budowlanego.
Pozdrawiam
daniel k.

----------


## Funia

Zuziu!!!

Nie liczy sie to co w metryce, tylko to co w duchu.
A skoro tu zajrzałaś - to na pewno jestes młoda duchem  :smile:

----------


## Miśki

No cóż, jak wyciągnąć średnią z wieku mojej drugiej połówki i mnie to niestety delikatnie przekroczymy granicę 30, ale sama mam 27, więc może jednak się załapiemy...
 :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## ewa szymkiewicz

Ostani dzwonek, żeby się zameldować w kwietniu stuknie mi 30  :cry:  . Na wiosnę planujemy ruszyć z budową swojego gniazdka. Może przed 40 skończymy  :Lol:  .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adamski

Mam 30 lat, moja szanowna małżonka 31, ale wszyscy mówią nam że wyglądamy młodziej. Mój "wspaniały" stolarz do tego stopnia zaczął nas traktować jak gówniarzy że w trakcie awantury musiałem mu powiedzieć, że nie życzę sobie jeszcze kiedyś usłyszeć od niego przez telefon "Cześć młody" i że życzę sobie być traktowany poważnie, bo to ja płacę...
Facet wyszedł ze łzami w oczach z budowy, ale niestety wcześnie przegiął niesamowicie...

----------


## Kingaa

Adamski, no co Ty??? Ja przy moich 29 wyglądam podobno na jakieś góra 22, mój mąż podobnie, a jeszcze nie zdarzyło się, żeby nas ktoś traktował niepoważnie   :ohmy:  
Inna sprawa, że ja w pracy od początku musiałam się nauczyć tak mówić do ludzi, żeby się ze mną liczyli, pomimo, że wyglądam jak smarkula, więc może to doświadczenie procentuje teraz?

----------


## arcobaleno

heej! Ja też się chętnie wpiszę bo w wigilię stuknęło mi 23!Więc pasuję tu jak ulał  :big tongue:  Za kilka dni kupuję działkę (tzn. ja i mój narzeczony  :big grin:  - też nie chcemy mieszkać u nikogo katem, więc ślub musi poczekać do nastepnego lata) a teraz jestem na etapie przeglądania projektów - głowa boli   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich bez względu na minione wiosny!!!

----------


## adamski

Skończył się 2004 rok - mój 30-ty rok życia  :wink:  Bardzo dużo działo się w tym roku - zamieszkałem w nowym domu, zmieniłem pracę... Oby w 2005 było spokojniej  :Smile:

----------


## TópTuś

A ja mam 18 lat   :cool:  Nio i niestety to nie ja dom buduje tylko moi rodzice...   :Confused:  Ale jako ciekawska osoba, lubie wiedziec wszystko o wszystkim   :big tongue:

----------


## zuczek

:Wink2:

----------


## andrzejj_

> Napisał jurg
> 
> .... a ja mam 44, więc będę  przychodził co drugi dzień
> 
> 
> A ja to tylko zza węgła będę mogła podglądać, co sie tu dzieje


Ewunia,życie zaczyna sie po 40  :Wink2:

----------


## mab

Babette!My tez mamy 2 z przodu.Ja mam 25 lat a mąż 24(macio),a synek nasz zaczyna z nami budowe jeszcze wczesniej,bo ma prawie 2 i nic po niej  :big grin:   :Wink2:  !Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia!!!

----------


## HM

A ja 4 stycznia skończyłam 30-stkę i jeszcze nie zaczęłam budować domu. Ale mam marzenie, że kiedyś to zrobię....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  (oczywiście jeśli mój mężuś zacznie trochę więcej zarabiać. No i kredycik też nieunikniony!)  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Wojty

Hej, hej!

Ja tez mam dwadziescia kilka lat i zaczynam budowe (tzn mam pozwolenie i na iowsne zaczynam lac fundamenty). Moj mezus niestety nie moze nalezec do tego zacnego grona bo ma juz 31... , ale wyglada mlodo (zdjecie obok - zrobione kilka mies. temu). 
WIdze ze sie oburzacie, ze was budowlancy traktuja jak dzieciakow, a co my mamy powiedziec, gdy nas pytaja o dowod gdy kupujemy alkohol??  :ohmy:  .

Jesli zas chodzi o kase to musze przyznac ze z naszego grona znajomych jestesmy pierwszymi, ktorzy buduja. I nie ma co sie dziwic. Jesli ktos sie boi wziac duuuzego kredytu (tak jak my) to nawet nie ma co myslec o budowie (no moze jakies "mlode wilki" ktore zaczely robic kariere jeszcze na studiach). My tez sami finansujemy budowe. Jedyna pomoca byla dla nas kasa mieszkaniowa - dzieki odliczeniu podatku duzo zarobilismy. A poza tym nauczylismy sie odkladac regularnie nie male kwoty. Mam nadzieje ze starczy nam na wykonczenie domku. 
O wyrzeczeniach, ktore  wiaza sie z budowa chyba nie musze pisac... sami wiecie

----------


## Lawy

Heh, jeszcze 2 tygodnie temu miałem 26 lat...teraz już musze dodać jeden roczek gdy mówię o wieku  :big grin:  
I zaczynam budowe na wiosnę, decyzja powstała równo rok temu. A przez ten rok zdążyłem zarazic dwoje znajomych budową i tez się przymierzają...chopć ostatnio zacząłem im odradzać bo mi sie kredyty śnią po nocach  :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## mx

Ja mam toszkę więcej niż Ty, ale to chyba nie ma większego znaczenia
łapię się jeszcze do klubu 30-ki.Pozdrawiam

----------


## badi

Po co tu zaglądałam .!!!


Idę poszukać czegoś dla ludzi " starszych ".


Do Waszego klubu to ja chyba nie pasuję....................


Czy jest gdzieś klub okolic 40- tki ???????????????????????


Teraz sobie człowiek uświadamia, że latka lecą...............


Młodzieży ! Trzymajcie się !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I budujcie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pitbull

Na taki lament moge tylko zacytowac prorocze slowa: 

"Czy swiat sie wiele zmieni,
gdy zamiast mlodych gniewnych,
powstana starzy wk...wieni"   :Wink2:

----------


## ewuś

my mamy po 25 lat od półroku jesteśmy po ślubie - dostaliśmy działkę
bez kredytu sie nie obędzie - ale domek był zawsze naszym marzeniem, a żyje się po to aby spełniać marzenia.

----------


## zina

Ewuś!
Pod tymi marzeniami podpisuje się wszystkimi pięcioma rękami! 
Ja mam latek 23 a muj mężuś 24 i na razie marzenia nawet udaje się nam spełniać  :big grin:  . Nie jest to łatwe no ale my naprawde mamy dle kogo walczyć. Dla naszego synusia. I może wkrótce jeszcze jednego bobaska.   :Wink2:  No ale o tym to dopiero pomyślimy za pół roku. Jesteśmy rodziną z planem. No!  :cool:

----------


## Góreczka

Proszę o wpis do klubu, lat 29, budująca, budowa trwa od lipca 2001 
na razie stan surowy- (zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że jeszcze wiele przede mną ale dam radę). Miałam trochę oszczędności, ale gdy stopniały sięgnęłam po kredycik. Ogromne to wyrzeczenia.. ale jaka satysfakcja... w końcu już widzę wszystkie pomieszczenia w realu. Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów.

----------


## mysia

zagadka: w sumie mamy 50 lat - jest nas dwoje. Pytanie: ile mamy lat???   :Wink2:

----------


## Rytunia

ja mam 30 - i żałuję, że nie brałam budowy domu pod uwagę 5 lat temu, tylko marzyło mi się własne mieszkanie,
teraz mieszkanie mam, a moje dzieci zamiast placu zabaw - budowę nowego osiedla
i zaczynam od nowa

----------


## fizyk

I ja mam 30 tke na karku. MY 1975. Syna już mam. Teraz pora na domek  :Wink2:

----------


## aha26

i ja,i ja tez sie chce dołączyć.Mam latek dwadziescia kilka.  :Wink2:

----------


## Vondraczek

A to i ja sie wpisze 25 na karku już noszę na ręcach 8 miesięcznego bobasku żone niestety już nie uradze chodciaż kościasta   :Wink2:   ale załapać sie może bo 30 ma!

----------


## _Beti_

witam
mam 22 lata mój mąż 24 synek9 miesięcy.tydzień temu zrobiliśmy fundamenty a kasa na dom no cóż oszczędności(wypłata, stypendia)+pieniądze z wesela+książeczka mieszkaniowa+pomoc rodziców i dziadków=70tyś

----------


## dorotazab

Widze ze wpisuja sie 23 a nawet 27 latkowie wiec ja tez sie wpisze - 
ja jeszcze 25 a moj maz jeszcze 27, 
miesiac temu postawilismy fundamenty pod nasz dom a reszta na wiosne, dzieci poki co nie mamy  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Emkusia

To ja też się jeszcze wpiszę. Mamy po 26 z kawałeczkiem, budowę zaczęliśmy wczesną wiosną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## andre59

Cześć dzieciaki.
Tatusiowie po 40-tce też budują.  :smile:

----------


## _Beti_

mój tatuś ma 50 lat więc Ty jesteś za młody na mojego tatusia   :smile:

----------


## andre59

Mam dokładnie 46.
Pozdrawiam całą budującą młodzież.

----------


## _Beti_

większość tej budującej młodzieży buduje właśnie dzięki tatusią i mamusią  :smile:  choć jakieś oszczędności swoje też mamy   :cool:

----------


## andre59

> Chciałabym wiedzieć czy jest jakis stały bywalec forum w moim wieku?czy tylko ja taki młody szczyl tu przyszłam? :D  :D 
> 
> 
> zaczynamy budowe w przyszłym roku, kiedy mój mężuś skończy trzydziechę najchetniej to sama zostałabym kierownikiem budowy ( oczywiscie zartuje) moge byc tylko dogladaczem ( na razie pilnie śledze forum choc mało sie udzielam)
> 
> *ale czy tak młodej kobitki  ekipa sie słuchac bedzie? :D  :D ??*
> 
> 
> oto jest pytanie....


Jeżeli nie masz oporów przed stosowaniem słów powszechnie uważanych za nieparlamentarne to dasz sobie radę.
Z niektórymi budowlańcami trzeba rozmawiać w ich języku.

----------


## Tomek_R

ojoj - 22 lata to ja miałem sześć lat temu - trochę staro się poczułem...  :Confused:

----------


## dorotazab

Ktos kiedys powiedzial ze mlodzieza jest sie do 30 roku zycia - wedlug mnie wazne na ile sie kto czuje a to ile sie ma lat nie ma wogole znaczenia.
Wrecz przeciwnie ze starszymi osobami potrafie sie czesciej dogadac niz z "mlodzieza".

----------


## mundzia

Witam!!!
Jak miło tu trafić i moc sie wpisac!!!!  :big grin:  Mam 26 lat, moj narzeczony 30 juz,   :Wink2:   , i 4 lata kupilismy dzialke, rok temu powstały fundamenty, dzis stoja mury i dach z papą a za rok na Gwiazdke chcemy sie juz przeprowadzac  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Weselisko nas jeszcze czeka (oj bedzie sie dzialo  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  ) w czerwcu!!!! no i oby sie udało!!!!!  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

pozdrawiam WSZYSTKICH!!!!!!  :smile: 

mundzia

----------


## zuczek

> Witam!!!
> Jak miło tu trafić i moc sie wpisac!!!!  Mam 26 lat, moj narzeczony 30 juz,    , i 4 lata kupilismy dzialke, rok temu powstały fundamenty, dzis stoja mury i dach z papą a za rok na Gwiazdke chcemy sie juz przeprowadzac 
> Weselisko nas jeszcze czeka (oj bedzie sie dzialo  ) w czerwcu!!!! no i oby sie udało!!!!! 
> 
> pozdrawiam WSZYSTKICH!!!!!! 
> 
> mundzia



Witaj sąsiadko Wielkopolanko!

Toż to prawie rówieśniczkami jesteśmy! (ja dwa latka od Ciebie w dół  :big grin:  ) Weselisko już mamy za sobą od roku (działo się, oj działo  :Wink2:   ) więc mogę dać Ci radę: gorzałkę kupcie ze sporym zapasem  :Lol:   :big tongue:  My przezornie kupiliśmy duuużżo więcej i chwała nam za to; tak się lała, że kelner był w ciężkim szoku  :oops:  (''Dawno nie widziałem żeby tyle się piło!''  :oops:   :oops:  ) Ale zabawa była fajowska!  :big grin:  

Pozrawiam  :smile:  

P.S. Chyba muszę w końcu się nieco zaktywizować w grupie wielkopolskiej...

----------


## zuczek

> Witam!!!
> Jak miło tu trafić i moc sie wpisac!!!!  Mam 26 lat, moj narzeczony 30 juz,    , i 4 lata kupilismy dzialke, rok temu powstały fundamenty, dzis stoja mury i dach z papą a za rok na Gwiazdke chcemy sie juz przeprowadzac 
> Weselisko nas jeszcze czeka (oj bedzie sie dzialo  ) w czerwcu!!!! no i oby sie udało!!!!! 
> 
> pozdrawiam WSZYSTKICH!!!!!! 
> 
> mundzia



Witaj sąsiadko Wielkopolanko!

Toż to prawie rówieśniczkami jesteśmy! (ja dwa latka od Ciebie w dół  :big grin:  ) Weselisko już mamy za sobą od roku (działo się, oj działo  :Wink2:   ) więc mogę dać Ci radę: gorzałkę kupcie ze sporym zapasem  :Lol:   :big tongue:  My przezornie kupiliśmy duuużżo więcej i chwała nam za to; tak się lała, że kelner był w ciężkim szoku  :oops:  (''Dawno nie widziałem żeby tyle się piło!''  :oops:   :oops:  ) Ale zabawa była fajowska!  :big grin:  

Pozrawiam  :smile:  

P.S. Chyba muszę w końcu się nieco zaktywizować w grupie wielkopolskiej...  :Wink2:

----------


## zuczek

Aj, rzuciło mnie dwa razy   :ohmy:  pardom

----------


## mundzia

No witaj *zuczku* !!  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  oj dobre rady sa w cenie i zaraz powiem zeby jeszcze tak ze 50% tego co w planie doliczyli  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
A gdzie dokladnie budujecie? i jakie etapy za Wami a jakie przed Wami? moze masz namiar na przyklad na okna albo na tynkarzy etc  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big grin:  :big grin: : :big grin:

----------


## zuczek

Budujemy w Kostrzynie (jakieś 20 km z hakiem na wschód od Poznania). Co do etapów, to właściwie cała budowa przed nami (zaczynamy w przyszłym roku). W tej chwili rozglądamy się za ekipą do stanu surowego i jeździmy po hurtowniach. 
Jeśli chodzi o okna, to jest u nas w mieście firma, którą ludzie chwalą (mają okna aluplast). Ostatnio montowali je w domu rodziców. Same okna są ok., ale montażyści to już tak nie bardzo. Właśnie jutro przychodzą do nas poprawiać źle wstawione drzwi balkonowe.  :Evil:  
 I z tego powodu jestem wściekła jak nie wiem, bo muszę jeszcze raz wszystko zabezpieczyć folią, inne rzeczy wynieść z pokoju i później znowu sprzątać ten syf! A mieliśmy lepsze plany na sobotę. Więc szczerze nie wiem czy Ci ich polecać... 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mundzia

Witam!! 
No Kostrzyn to dobrze wiem gdzie jest   :cool:   budujemy całkiem niedaleko, przed Pobiedziskami, ale jesli bedziesz chciala, to mamy jedna ekipe z Kostrzyna, nie droda i dobrze robia, właściwie od A do Z i moge polecic  :smile:  jesli chcesz, to wysle Ci namiary na priv (myslę... ze tę naszą pogawedke powinnysmy na priv przeniesc, bo tu nie pasuje do wątku   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ) 

Pozdrawiam i czekam na widomośc na privie  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

mundzia

----------


## zuczek

Ok, wysyłam priv  :smile:

----------


## Tomek i jego domek

witam, masz na myśli dużo czy mało? :D

----------


## Rafalanx

Hej ja mam 23 lata takze na forum jestem jednym z mlodszych   :Lol:

----------


## bozena & maciek

a ja mam 27 lat, mąż 34. Budowę rozpoczeliśmy w maju 2004 r.; a teraz przed świętami się już wprowdzimy do naszego domku   :Wink2:

----------


## grzesiek661

heheh mam 20 lat/ nawet jeszcze nie  :cool:

----------


## tewas

To ja tu wcale się nie będę pokazywał bo mam 51 lat skończone  :oops:

----------


## malgorzatka303

> To ja tu wcale się nie będę pokazywał bo mam 51 lat skończone


Hej, hej Tewas, nie wygłupiaj sie. Zaglądaj tutaj ...  ja mam 59 lat, małżonek skończy 64 i wcale nie czujemy się takimi staruszkami, choć mamy już wnuki dla których przede wszystkim zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę...    To bedzie nasza druga budowa. Pierwszy nasz dom zaczęliśmy budować, gdy córcia miała 1 rok.  Teraz jej dzieci mają 8 i 11 lat 
 :big grin:    1 sierpnia 2005 geodeta zrobił pomiary na budynek, 1 września zalewaliśmy ławy pod fundamenty (2 gruchy) pod koniec pazdziernika zakończyliśmy sezon 2005. - gotowe fundamenty, zabezpieczone przed zimą zasypane. I wszystko zrobiliśmy sami, we dwoje, tylko szwagier parę dni pomagał donosząc bloczki,. W miedzy czasie zakładaliśmy ogród, wykańczaliśmy letni domek, który postawiliśmy na działce, żeby było gdzie mieszkać a nie dojeżdżać codziennie 20 km. Na pewno znajdzie się tu wielu sceptyków i niedowiarków, ale to ich problem.To jest mój pierwszy post i dlatego zasadnicze pytanie... przyjmiecie nas do Waszego grona... młodzi gniewni? Mamy tyle zapału, czasu, wiary w siebie, że niejednego z Was możemy obdarzyć. Oby tylko zdrowie dopisało, ale z tym nie jest najgorzej. Ruch, świeże powietrze, wysiłek (mam takie bicepsy od noszenia wiader z zaprawa i machania kielnią, że nie muszę chodzić na żadną siłownię.    :Wink2:   Ide zwiedzać inne wątki tego Forum, narazie ...

----------


## kleo7

Czesc wszystkim,
bardzo fajnie sie czyta wasze wypowiedzi.wlasnie niedawno sie zalogowalam na forum.mam 26 lat i od trzech lat prowadze budowe domu jednorodzinnego samodzielnie.nie dostalam zadnego spadku hi!za to prowadze inwestycje sposobem gospodarczym czyli na biezaco.jestem na etapie stanu surowy otwarty.niedawno wyprowadzili mi kominy i wstawili okna dachowe do tego dojdzie wykonczenie podbitki i rynny i na ten rok okna zostana zabite dechami...do przyszlego roku oczywiscie
jedyne co moge powiedziec na dzisiaj to ze budowac zawsze sie warto i nie zaluje tego ze podjelam taka decyzje aczkolwiek byly trudne dni ale nie ma co sie zniechecac...
w sumie na forum nieznam nikogo ale jestem nadzieii ze to sie zmieni,wiec pozdrawiam was goraco i milego budowania 
basia z sieroszowic pa  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Paulka

Czy klub dwudziestoparolatków jeszcze istnieje?

Jesli się da, to się zapisuję.
Mam ćwierć wieku za sobą a fundamenty przed sobą.
Pozdrawiam młodych!!!!!!!

----------


## premiumpremium

A czy ja do tego klubu mogę?  :smile:  
Oboje z mężem dobijemy niedługo ćwierćwiecza, a w dorobku mamy stan surowy otwarty.
Dzieci - brak  :Mad:   :Wink2:

----------

